# route 64 'my love' beta maxx kiss mashup?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I keep hearing this remix of route 64's new song on kiss but I cant find it anywhere online even utube to listen to it.
any of you know anything about it?
Cheers


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I would also like to know this, keep hearing it on radio, i shall have to record it with my phone!


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Persistent googling ftw:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

kartman said:


> Persistent googling ftw:


Ahhh good find my man.
although it sais its not available in my country. Damn


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

It worked yesterday in the UK! May I suggest a proxy or if you have an up to date opera browser installed try using either turbo or off road mode and then go to the address.


----------

